

Ask HN: Unreasonable to apply to job 4 months ahead? - netmau5

I've seen a job that I'd really love to have where I think I'd be a great fit. Because of my mortgage situation and relocation, I couldn't actually start until March. Is it unreasonable to apply for a job when you can't start for so long?<p>(I'm planning to move in a few months anyway, so the home will be getting wrapped up either way)
======
nherment
If you don't apply, for sure you won't have the job :)

It depends on the company and on their needs 4 months from now. But I would
expect a company to wait 4 months to get the right profile.

